# Happy Thanksgiving



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Seems like a dead board so I will start a new post by wishing all a Happy Thanksgiving 2018.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Best holidays to all, and 2019, and beyond.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We are thankful that we made it into our new home in Alamo, TX, just in time to get the pumpkin pie baked, the turkey breast thawed and marinated, and the stuffing ready. It will be a rather relaxing day, as we have been busy moving in, finding things, assembling the first of two new desks from Wayfair, and other chores. We can use the rest.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> We are thankful that we made it into our new home in Alamo, TX, just in time to get the pumpkin pie baked, the turkey breast thawed and marinated, and the stuffing ready. It will be a rather relaxing day, as we have been busy moving in, finding things, assembling the first of two new desks from Wayfair, and other chores. We can use the rest.


What prompted the move to Alamo. Weren't you in Tucson for awhile?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> We are thankful that we made it into our new home in Alamo, TX, just in time to get the pumpkin pie baked, the turkey breast thawed and marinated, and the stuffing ready. It will be a rather relaxing day, as we have been busy moving in, finding things, assembling the first of two new desks from Wayfair, and other chores. We can use the rest.


Best of luck in your new home!


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Glad to hear you've escaped Arizona...so enjoy being "in the heart of Texas"
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We were prompted to leave Tucson for several reasons:
1: Boredom, as few were interested in old folks. Made just two friends in four years.
2: We sold profitably in Tucson and bought a newer/nicer home in Alamo for half of that. COL is less.
3: The Rio Grande Valley, is almost at sea level and breathing is easier, with less (any?) need for oxygen.
4: We miss the Mexican culture, and the RGV has it, plus tons more activities; especially in winter.
Our new home is one bedroom smaller, but other rooms are all larger. It came furnished and equipped as an executive rental, so we have lots of extra stuff. It is in 55+ Alamo Country Club, with all the usual amenities. That does mean we have a $153/mo HOA, but we will use the hot tub, pool, library, gym, shuffleboard, and other stuff. There is a 9-Hole golf course, but we don't play. Our dog is intrigued by all the ducks, squirrels and rabbits. Shopping, parks, hospitals, etc., are nearby, with the larger cities being McAllen and Harlingen just minutes away by expressway at 80 MPH; this is Texas and we have a new Pickup Truck. What more could we want? Oh....Mexico is just 10 miles away, at Nuevo Progresso.
We are settled enough that the pie is baked, and already sampled, and the turkey breast is just going into the pan with chicken stock for braizing, and a glaze of maple syrup, mustard and butter. The stuffing and all the usual 'fixings' will probably last us all week. Too bad we don't know anyone nearby yet, or we would invite them.
Happy Thanksgiving to all............


----------

